# Photos from herping in Israel



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

These photos were taken near the Jordan Valley while herping with my local buddies from פורום ExoticPets.


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

As it happens "2 of your buddies" are heading to the Judean dasert in about 20 minutes from now... 

Do you reckon I should take my camera with me?:whistling2:

You forgot to include the photo of the camelspider we found under the first rock I adviced you to turn...


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

Due to the multiple enthusiastic responces Alon you should post here photos on a weekly basis... :blush:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

TOMMY972 said:


> Due to the multiple enthusiastic responces Alon you should post here photos on a weekly basis... :blush:


 Not a great response on this section unfortunately. Some really nice pics though. I wish I could go out in to the local countryside and find some of the reps and inverts you found lol. Why not try and post the pics on the snakes, lizards and inverts sections. I'm sure there will be plenty of people who would love to see these pics on there.


----------

